# Forgeworld News of a kind



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybee not really news, but now they are op for grabs;

Lord of Change Greater Deamon
and 
Amun Sul from LotR. 


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/QUATERMASTERS_STORE_NEW_STUFF__11.html


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I want that damn lord of change!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I think thats about the 3rd time they released the LotR's terrain now, and its still too expensive for a piece of terrain, almost £200?, no thanks


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I think thats about the 3rd time they released the LotR's terrain now, and its still too expensive for a piece of terrain, almost £200?, no thanks


I hate to side with fw but.....

The Lotr Tarrain is freaking sweet theres one at the local gw. (its a heavy mofo to)


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice model


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I hate to side with fw but.....
> 
> The Lotr Tarrain is freaking sweet theres one at the local gw. (its a heavy mofo to)


as have I, and its underwhelming, for £200 its over the top pricing, for £200 I could build and terrain an entire board using good company terrain like pegasus, and still have left overs for LotR's figures so I can actually play.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

It's not bad but a bit underwhelming, to be honest the wings look terrible and the price tag is way too rich for my blood, I don't know what but something seems to be missing from the model that kind of ruins it for me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

WOO HOO ! Santa better hurry that bad boy down my chimney


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to have to say that for forgeworld. I'm kind of disappointed in the lord of change. The horror coming out of the hand is awesome. The head and staff really rock but the rest of the model is really bland especially the wings. 

I hate to say it but I think GW'a lord of change has a more detailed body and better wings. Normally forgeworld models are dynamic and increadibly detailed to the point that the GW one isn't even a fair comparison.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

*wants to marry that great multi-spectral feathered beast*


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

The wings ruin the whole model, the wings needed to be more like an eagle then a peagus sort of creature


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Imperial Dragon said:


> The wings ruin the whole model, the wings needed to be more like an eagle then a peagus sort of creature


I don't see how they AREN'T.
They're big feathery wings, what's the difference?


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Im not atall a fan of this one. How big is it too? And tbf, id much rather get the Vrok from ultraforge for only £50, its much nicer. Maybe not as big but far more detailed.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> WOO HOO ! Santa better hurry that bad boy down my chimney


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW!!!!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I have to agree with the wings comment, they look so bland.

The rest of the model looks fantastic but the wings just feel like they rushed them, it should have had wings which looked so good they began turning up in conversions, but likely those will just be avoided.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> I have to agree with the wings comment, they look so bland.
> 
> The rest of the model looks fantastic but the wings just feel like they rushed them, it should have had wings which looked so good they began turning up in conversions, but likely those will just be avoided.


whos gonna buy a lord of change from forge world to use the wings in a conversion? cos if you know some people like that send them my way:wink:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the flame come out of his hand but the rest of the model is not great. It is no where near as good as the other FW greater daemons. I actually prefer the normal GW one.
The wings are awful.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> whos gonna buy a lord of change from forge world to use the wings in a conversion? cos if you know some people like that send them my way:wink:


I want to do a winged avatar pretty soon, and these wings should have been a gift.

Sadly no.

People do use FW kit in conversions, but mainly the big set pieces where when you take into account the time invested in them its worth considering the more expensive materials.

That said - it would be a pretty rare case.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

well that's great they've rounded out the greater daemons, now lets hope Forgeworld shows a little love to followers of Slaanesh and Tzeentch in other models, because they are killing me with the amount of Nurgle and Khorne stuff


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> well that's great they've rounded out the greater daemons, now lets hope Forgeworld shows a little love to followers of Slaanesh and Tzeentch in other models, because they are killing me with the amount of Nurgle and Khorne stuff


Most of that stuff is to do with the Siege of Vraks, which I think only included Khornate and Nurglesque forces.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

don't see the problem with the wings, there extremely detailed when you actually look close, there just painted by a moron who only picked out 1 shade of blue


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> don't see the problem with the wings, there extremely detailed when you actually look close, there just painted by a moron who only picked out 1 shade of blue


Exactly, I've been asking what's wrong with them and no one stepped up.
The wings are fine, sure they aren't spread out and pretty, but they'd be HUGE if they were.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Winterous said:


> they'd be HUGE if they were.


I see no problem there 

but seriously, the thing I am not keen on is how pidgeonlike they are, and that they seem to have been made to optimise castability not look.
But in all honesty its a small criticism considering how good the rest of the model is.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Bubblematrix said:


> but seriously, the thing I am not keen on is how pidgeonlike they are


you've seen some weird pigeons, they look more parrot like, which I think suits tzeentch more than eagle like wings, which are too noble and imperial.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Quite pigeony, but yes does look more parroty - lets just wait and see someone elses painting of the chaosbirdyman - it might make the wings less drab. I vote parot colours.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

One day I'll make a Tzeentch Daemon Army and that handsoome, feathery git is leading them


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Most of that stuff is to do with the Siege of Vraks


Indeed, if no one has noticed FW make the bulk of models to fit with the current Imperial Armor being writen or just released so what you want is them to do a Book with your army in, im happy as larry as the next book is Orks'V'Imperial by what I have read/heared.

Like the new Lord however I would replace his wings, they seem a bit rushed and round for my liking.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Thats even worse than GW's LoC. Look at his face, he looks like as if he were being assraped Keeper of Secrets. This isn't a Lord of Change, its a big fucking blue pidgeon thats literally butthurt. And when I look at his legs frozen chicken comes to mind. And those things on his back are more like angel wings, not a raven's (since his boss is the Raven God).

Why do they always have to do all the Greater Daemons wrong? The Bloodthirster looks like a big red mad cow with an axe, the Great Unclean One is a moving pile of shit (no wait, thats okay...), and the Keeper of Secrets is as beautiful and attractive as my grandmother... Though the FW KoS was fine, and the LoC in the Daemon Codex (see the page where the LoC is described) looks great if you ask me. Just don't screw up the pose, if I may ask.


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Loving the Lord of Change but I'D swear that I've seen that amon sul terrain piece done before .


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Adeptus said:


> Loving the Lord of Change but I'D swear that I've seen that amon sul terrain piece done before .


like I said, this is its third release


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The living flame is awesome, and the staff and its details are good too, but the let down in my eyes is that its too akin to its "lesser greater daemon brothers" aka its just a scaled up LoC with a bit more detail

All of the other 3 Daemon Lords are more significantly unlike their normal bretheren then this one, imho this looks more like "uuuh we really need to get that huge LoC done now guys" work then some awesome idea:no:

Them rulez Ive seen for him makes this an even bigger DONT BUY! I really hope they will become significantly more impressive then they currently are:cray:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> and the Keeper of Secrets is as beautiful and attractive as my grandmother...


And?
Keepers of Secrets aren't Daemonettes X2, they're a different creature.
They don't make themselves look beautiful, they're just ugly monsters that love sensation of all kinds.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I cannot find the rules :S Any chance of a link plz?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> and the Keeper of Secrets is as beautiful and attractive as my grandmother...


sorry but i dont think we can simply take your word on this, i vote you post photos of your grandmother for comparison :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Winterous said:


> And?
> Keepers of Secrets aren't Daemonettes X2, they're a different creature.
> They don't make themselves look beautiful, they're just ugly monsters that love sensation of all kinds.


They actually are. Just read the Dameon Codex entry on them, the first paragraph says that (to me at least). They should be like shemales: interesting, but extremely odd too. And the ones we have are just simply odd. And I refuse to believe that no one at GW watches hentai. :grin:



bitsandkits said:


> sorry but i dont think we can simply take your word on this, i vote you post photos of your grandmother for comparison :biggrin:


You did nothing wrong to me, why would I do that to you? 

Lets just say that on one occasion I used my grandmother's photo to exorcise a whole room (I was hiccupping for half an hour and I thought hell, why not).  :laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> They actually are. Just read the Dameon Codex entry on them, the first paragraph says that (to me at least). They should be like shemales: interesting, but extremely odd too.


Nope, not at all.
The only word in there that could be mistaken is "beguiling", but only a little, and it doesn't change the overall meaning of the paragraph.

KoS is a big monster who has a creepy obsession with sensation, and who can manipulate people.
Daemonettes are 'beautiful' in that they project an image of beauty into the enemy's mind, and spread irresistible smells.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Never mind. I still think that its fugly though. It could be so much better its painful to even think of it.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Exactly, I've been asking what's wrong with them and no one stepped up.
> The wings are fine, sure they aren't spread out and pretty, but they'd be HUGE if they were.


Well the LOC is not much bigger than the Bloodthirster and his wings are spred out. So they should have done something with the same thing with the LOC's wings to be spred out like the Bloodthirster's imo. I give it a 9/10:good:.


----------

